
Eclipse Dirigible 5.1.0 - delchevn
https://www.dirigible.io/release/2020/08/24/news_new_release_5_1.html
======
delchevn
Do you have a good experience with tools for building (drag&drop) Web user
interfaces? Do you use such in your day to day work?

